
Knol: content w/out context, collaboration, capital, or coruscation - nickb
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2008/08/01/knol_content_wo.html
======
sh1mmer
I think this has a lot of fair critism of Knol.

Anyone who has read many of the interesting books on collaboration published
in the last few years (Spider and the Starfish, Here Comes Everybody, etc)
will see the similarities between Nupedia and Knol.

Jimmy Wales has been quoted as saying that it took Nupedia's failure to make
Wikipedia a success. It seems surprising to me that Google would hark back to
Nupedia now.

